# Manual Eos are extremely rare



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I’m thinking about adding a convertible. I didn’t realize just how rare an Eos with manual transmission is. On CarGurus, there is just one within 500 miles.


----------



## rvittori (Jul 4, 2019)

*I guess I'm lucky.*

Just found one. 2007 with 192K Miles. Looking forward to using it as a beach/weekend car.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I got a '09 with a manual a couple of years ago with a jumped chain at 76k miles. I rebuilt the head and did all the "while I'm theres" and now my wife uses it as her daily driver commuter car, and she loves it. If I was going to look for one, I wouldn't be too hung up on finding a manual. I have two other manual convertibles ('03 Boxster S, '02 TT quattro), and I find them a lot more sporty than the Eos. The Eos is a great touring car, but I can't say that the manual adds much to the experience. That said, it is the easiest driving manual that I have ever had. The DSG "automatics" are also great transmissions, and honestly if it were me I would prefer it as I think it just suits the car better. I had a '06 GLI with that transmission and really liked it. The fuel economy was just as good, and it was easier to drive quickly, which I honestly might prefer in this car. My wife loves it with the manual though, and likes the size for traffic, so that is all that really matters. 

As a convertible, it is very practical with a somewhat usable back seat and a huge trunk with the top up and not bad with it down. We have done a couple of road trips in it, as it has more room than the Boxster and gets great gas mileage. That said, the Boxster is also much more practical than some would think as it has two decent sized trunks and gets surprisingly good gas mileage. The TT just has the rear trunk only, which honestly isn't any bigger than the trunk on the Boxster, and you can put a LOT in the front trunk on the Boxster.


----------



## AudiS4B85 (Mar 4, 2020)

Phil37 said:


> I’m thinking about adding a convertible. I didn’t realize just how rare an Eos with manual transmission is. On CarGurus, there is just one within 500 miles.


I'm selling mine (sort of...) (in Central Massachusetts) 
My wife and I bought it a few years ago when we had different daily drivers and wanted something fun. Now we both love our daily cars so we just don't drive it enough to justify keeping it. I say "sort of" because if it sells i'll be sad to see it go... but if it doesn't then I'll be happy to keep it!

EDIT: link , now posted in classifieds https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Blue-gray-6M%85-presented-with-great-sadness

message me if you are interested. 
-Mark


----------

